# Not algae, but what is it?



## ShostAmateur (Dec 8, 2008)

I've had a 4-gallon, plants-only (for now) tank going since January. I keep developing a white-hazy film on top of the water. When it gets moved around, it will stick to leaves and hang off as thin wisps of material. It's easy enough to remove -- a quick vacuuming along the surface or of the leaves takes care of it -- but I was quite curious what it might be.

Lighting: 13w
Substrate: Aquasoil Amazonia


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Surface scum is from proteins in the water (at least that's what I was told). I first experienced it when using some organic soil in a tank. I noticed that mollies tend to skim the water surface between feedings, so I bought some Black Mollies and, it's never been an issue since.

I don't know enough about it to say if it will eventually stop appearing or to say for certain what causes it.

-Dave


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Yea its surface scum.

Dave is right its from the organic materials in the water. Decaying leaves, ferts, co2, minerals etc. (in this case, it's your substrate +)
You likely do not have enough current moving the water column, and you need surface agitation. I used to get a really thick film, and tried the newspaper trick, where you lay it down and then peel the film, didnt really do much and it kept coming back. 

I did some research (mostly at APC  ) and found that poor circulation and lack of surface agitation were the cause. I now have 2 powerheads in the middle of my tank and at night, I open the airhose just a bit on them and that allows alot of bubbles into the water which helps. I aim them from the middle outwards left and right. At the surface. But not to a point where there are white water rapids, just ripples. The film was gone in 24 hours and haven't had it since.

BTW, a stronger current will allow for healthier plants as they will equally get nutrients because the column is balanced, no pockets left out.
You could achieve a strong current in a 4gal with an airstone/airpump which will do the same thing.
Good luck.


----------



## ShostAmateur (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Appreciate it!

Actually have a good amount of circulation, but the spray bar is a bit low to get surface agitation -- a quick adjustment upwards ought to solve the issue (and keep me honest about doing water changes, thanks to evaporation)


----------

